# Traces, Waves and Baubles Shoulder Shawl: African Sampler 2 (K)



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I knitted this shoulder shawl (35x170cm) in Manos DK Silk Blend, which had a luxurious feel to it and was a delight to work with. The yarn was a good choice for weight and stitch definition.

This is the second in a series of 2 patterns Ive made up from a painted cloth I found when traveling in South Africa some time ago. The first pattern is also available on my Ravelry page.

Ive been enjoying lace knitting recently, so youll find lace elements in each section of the piece, and a few beads to add some emphasis and a bit of color.

Two identical panels are knit flat and are grafted together using the Kitchener stitch.

This is an easy-to-medium knit from written instructions. The lace stitches and beads (7 per panel) make for more interesting knitting, without overloading an inexperienced lace knitter. Enjoy!

US$ 2.50

Download the pattern here:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/traces-waves-and-baubles-shoulder-shawl-african-sampler-2


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow! You are an artist! You've captured the spirit of the fabric beautifully.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Stunning! I love the bead work too - nice touch! Would love to see how you wear it!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh!This is gorgeous.Your knitting is beautiful,love the touch with the beads.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

perfect in every way!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

mopgenorth said:


> Stunning! I love the bead work too - nice touch! Would love to see how you wear it!


I don't think it would look good on me and there wasn't a woman around to model it when I was taking the photos!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

A piece of art! :thumbup:


----------



## SarahRussell (Jun 14, 2011)

I love your patterns from African cloth. I just can't use tiny needles anymore. Darn it!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I really love the gold tones of this shade. It really does remind you of Africa!xx


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, lovely design. Thank you for showing us your work.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Beautiful and stunning. Work is to envy! Very nice.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Lovely design work!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Another wonderful scarf!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Beautiful work, love the colour, you certainly have captured a piece of Africa.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you all for the positive feedback - much appreciated!


----------



## aussiefletch49 (Jan 3, 2013)

That is wonderful innovative work. Congratulations on your creativity. I have just finished reading an article on weaving Kente cloth and weaving work from Ewe so loved your cloth.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Very, very attractive, I've put it in my library for later. Thanks.


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

Very Beautiful and I love the African print. Well done.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Appreciate the comments! I'm working on a new pattern from an older hand-printed cloth from Morocco. This one features camels and elephants. / Michael


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> Appreciate the comments! I'm working on a new pattern from an older hand-printed cloth from Morocco. This one features camels and elephants. / Michael


Looking forward to seeing this one.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

awesome work!


----------

